# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  NEW СЦЕНАРИЙ НГ КОРПОРАТИВА-2017 «САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕНЬ!» от дуэта Д.Евочки

## Львовна

_СЦЕНАРИЙ НГ КОРПОРАТИВА-2017_ _
«САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕНЬ!»_ _от дуэта Д.Евочки_

_Ура! Наконец-то и мы решились на полновесный сценарий 
НОВОГОДНЕГО КОРПОРАТИВА 2017
Собрав воедино силы, мозги, чувство юмора, в общем, все самое лучшее,  что есть в нас и у нас, мы творили… и натворили его. 
И теперь твердо уверены, что став обладателем этой шедевры, вы проведете самый лучший праздник года!  Ведь вы и ваши гости  этого достойны.

 У ЛУЧШИХ - должно быть ЛУЧШЕЕ!_ 

[img]http://*********ru/12054446.jpg[/img]

ПОДРОБНОСТИ:

В сценарий входят четыре части, 28страниц текста (шрифт 11) , 8090 слов, 51641 букАв, полиграфия (большое спасибо Марине Дудник) и, конечно, очень много хорошей музыки!

застолье первое: музыкальная знакомилка _«Улыбаемся и машем»_, игровой момент _«Коньячок под бодрячок - вкусно очень»_, анимационно-музыкальный игровой блок _«А не махнуть нам с новым годом?»_+ подводки, тосты, связки _ЦЕНА 1800 руб._

застолье  второе – застольный игровой момент _«…И в меню, и в тебю!»_, застольно-игровой момент  _«Один раз в год»_, игровой блок _«Red Hot Chili Peppers»_, песня-хлопалка-кричалка _«Гуляет наша Раша»_ +подводки, тосты, связки _ЦЕНА 1800 руб._

застолье третье - большой игровой блок _«Там, где нас не было»_, игровой блок- мюзикл _«А у ёлки были танцы!»_ + подводки, тосты, связки _ЦЕНА 1800 руб.
_
застолье четвертое - застольный блок _«Коллективное мечтопомешательство… или Да будет ТАК- весь год НИШТЯК!»_, игровой момент _«Последний звонок старому году»_,  подведение итогов _«У лучших должно быть лучшее»_ + подводки, тосты, связки. _ЦЕНА 1800 руб.
_
Рекомендуем приобретать сценарий целиком.

ЦЕНА за полный сценарий: 6000 руб.

Хочется отметить, что почти весь материал можно в дальнейшем использовать на свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах, изменив два-три слова.

Реквизит:  всё ОЧЕНЬ малореквизитно. То, что понадобится для реализации сценария, найдется в «загашнике» у каждого.

По времени: программа рассчитана на 5-6 часов (с учетом танцевальных пауз)

_Внимание! Первые 5 покупателей получат сценарий за 5000 руб._

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Aannaa (03.11.2016), beliv_62 (31.10.2016), Kley (04.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (31.10.2016), olga77 (11.11.2016), дюймовка (31.10.2016), лариса61 (02.11.2016), Окрыленная (31.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (31.10.2016)

----------


## Пермячка

> _СЦЕНАРИЙ НГ КОРПОРАТИВА-2017__
> «САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕНЬ!»_  _от дуэта Д.Евочки_


Дамы и господа! Сегодня я стала обладательницей уникального сценария "Самый лучший день"...В чем же его уникальность, спросите Вы? А уникальность его в талантливых авторах, прекрасного дуэта Татьяны и Леночки, которые вложили в это новогоднее чудо, весь свой талант, щедрость души и безграничную любовь....В этом сценарии вы найдете буквально все, что нужно для улетного праздника -искрометный юмор, драйвовые игровые блоки, обалденно красивую полиграфию, шикарную подборку музыкальных треков....за нее Вам отдельный РЕСПЕКТ!!! И особенный плюс "Лучшего дня" - это универсальность, все легко в исполнении и быстро адаптируется под любой праздник....Девчата, теперь я с гордостью могу сказать, что  благодаря вашему творческому тандему у меня будут самые лучшие новогодники!!!!!

----------

Istan (31.10.2016), Kley (04.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (31.10.2016), Вик_тори_я (31.10.2016), дюймовка (31.10.2016), Львовна (31.10.2016), Окрыленная (31.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (31.10.2016), Татьянка (31.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Когда ждешь первый отзыв :Blink: 



... а потом читаешь: 




> Дамы и господа! Сегодня я стала обладательницей уникального сценария "Самый лучший день"...В чем же его уникальность, спросите Вы? А уникальность его в талантливых авторах, прекрасного дуэта Татьяны и Леночки, которые вложили в это новогоднее чудо, весь свой талант, щедрость души и безграничную любовь....В этом сценарии вы найдете буквально все, что нужно для улетного праздника -искрометный юмор, драйвовые игровые блоки, обалденно красивую полиграфию, шикарную подборку музыкальных треков....за нее Вам отдельный РЕСПЕКТ!!! И особенный плюс "Лучшего дня" - это универсальность, все легко в исполнении и быстро адаптируется под любой праздник....Девчата, теперь я с гордостью могу сказать, что благодаря вашему творческому тандему у меня будут самые лучшие новогодники!!!!!


...и УРАААА!!!!  :Yahoo:  Спасибо, тебе ОГРОМНОЕ, Ларисочка!!!! :Vishenka 32:

----------

Kley (04.11.2016), дюймовка (31.10.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Приобрела «САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕНЬ!»И не капельки не пожалела.Столько эмоций.Любимые авторы снова порадовали,как всегда столько ИЗЮМА вложили.Очень насыщенная программа,всё динамично,креативно,ново. Сплошной Драйв.Осталось только дождаться корпоративчиков ,и будет САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ у моих заказчиков!!!Всё просто the best.Девочки и мальчики ,хватайте и будете ЛУЧШИМИ НА ВЕСЬ ГОД.

----------

Kley (04.11.2016), Львовна (31.10.2016), Татьянка (31.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

приятности от ведущих  Екатерины и Ларисы! Девочки, СПАСИБО!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

[img]http://*********ru/12058359.png[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/12024567.png[/img]

----------

Kley (04.11.2016), Татьянка (01.11.2016)

----------


## NatNatali

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо!!!!! Это круто, шедеврально, весело, криативно!!! Получила массу удовольствия от этого сценария, к Новогодним праздникам готова во все оружия!!!! ВЫ Просто суперр!!! :Girl Blum2:  :Tender:  :Yahoo:  Теперь я Ваша поклонница!!!

----------

Львовна (01.11.2016), Татьянка (01.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*NatNatali*, Наташа, огромное спасибо за теплые слова! Мы так рады, что наша работа вам по душе! Заходите к нам еще, будем счастливы Вас видеть. Хороших Вам новогодников и благодарных клиентов, конечно!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Приобрела «САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕНЬ!»И не капельки не пожалела.Столько эмоций.Любимые авторы снова порадовали,как всегда столько ИЗЮМА вложили.Очень насыщенная программа,всё динамично,креативно,ново. Сплошной Драйв.Осталось только дождаться корпоративчиков ,и будет САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ у моих заказчиков!!!Всё просто the best.Девочки и мальчики ,хватайте и будете ЛУЧШИМИ НА ВЕСЬ ГОД.


 :Vishenka 33:  Ульяночка, дорогая наша , СПАСИБО огромное за такую высокую  оценку "детеныша". Первый ребенок, самый ожидаемый и самый непредсказуемый. И ты не представляешь, как мы рады, что тобой оценен он по достоинству. Очень старались сделать сценарий не банальным. (Как написала выше одна из девочек- без избитых инетовских фраз и слов). И главное универсальным. Потому что от Петуха там, только шпоры и те в связках.  :Grin:

----------

Львовна (01.11.2016), Ураган (04.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

_ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
Уважаемые друзья, мы долго думали и пришли к выводу, что ребенка нельзя продавать по частям- руки, ноги, голова... Поэтому сценарий с этого дня продается только ПОЛНЫМ комплектом.  Первые пять покупателей уже воспользовались скидкой. Поэтому теперь цена на полный сценарий 6000 руб._

----------

Kley (04.11.2016), дюймовка (03.11.2016), Ураган (04.11.2016)

----------


## Aannaa

Девочки, спасибо за "Самый лучший день". Сценарий классный, легкий, позитивный, динамичный, креативный, А самое главное универсальный! Музыка подобрана шикарно, отличная полиграфия! Все очень грамотно, достойно, с юмором и не пошло! С удовольствием беру в работу и не только на новогодние кАрпОративы, или кОрпАративы... короче беру!!

----------

Львовна (03.11.2016), Татьянка (03.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Aannaa*, Анна, спасибо большое!!!! Приятно невероятно, что Вы берете нашу работу в работу (простите за тавтологию)! И пусть ваши кАрпО... кОрпА.., в общем, БАНКЕТЫ будут суперскими и яркими. Это- ВАМ!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## katyakotkot

Добрый вечер, хозяюшкам и посетителям темки! Я СЧАСТЛИВАЯ обладательница "Самого лучшего дня"! Что хочу по этому поводу сказать...Быть ему, то есть этому ДНЮ!!! :Yahoo: 
Девочки!!! Читала, и просто понимала, все так плавно перетекает одно из другого. Я даже заметила. что мне нужно себя контролировать..Так это этот блок, а вот тут застолочка. Все так связано воедино...Классно!!! :Ok:

----------

Kley (04.11.2016), Львовна (04.11.2016)

----------


## Kley

Ну вот что вам сказать, а???  Ну правда :Yahoo:  Запоем   прочитала сценарий, даже не смотря на то,что у МНЮ уже пятый час :Yahoo:  
Кайфушечные шутки - вот читала и прям представляла,как вы всё это подаёте :Ok:  и сама себе ржала в ночи :Taunt:  Логика, динамика, музыкальный вкус,  юмор и драйв + ваша обалденнось  = и как следствие РЕАЛЬНО отличный сценарий получился!!!! :Ok:  Девочкиииии,вышлите мне тоже таблетки гениальности,а?????? 
P.S. ......Хотя бы одну....

----------

digi-digi (21.12.2016), Львовна (04.11.2016), Марина Дудник (07.11.2016), Татьянка (05.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Kley*, Ленусь :Yahoo:  Спасибо!!!! Мы пока писали- сами ржали нед каждой связкой, каждой подводкой)))) Уряяяя!!!!)))) А насчет таблеток... хм... У нас другие допинги)))))) А про таблеточки специальные мы развили тему и раскрыли тайну в другой программе - "Самый лучший ДЕД ... или если ты не в ТОПе" :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

Марина Дудник (07.11.2016), Татьянка (05.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочкиииии,вышлите мне тоже таблетки гениальности,а??????


 :Grin:   Ленок, насмешила... Пойду приму "колесико" от звезданутости, пну Львовича и напишем новую игровушку для пар. :Blink:

----------

Kley (19.11.2016), Львовна (07.11.2016), Марина Дудник (07.11.2016), Ураган (06.11.2016)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну вот и я доползла до темки отзывов!!!!! Что сказать по поводу прочтенного??? :061:  :061:  :061:  :040:  :040:  :040:  :056:  :056:  :051: : :067:  Д,Евочки - ПЕШИ ИСЧО!!!! Я всегда знала, что у Тани и Лены талант, Но что это будет так круто!  Во всех афишах уже написала про праздник "На Заваленке!" Но видимо придется на моей заваленке встречать "Самый лучший Новый год!" А что? Пикольно получится Зав клубом с председателем колхоза, зоотехник с дояркой.... и клубный расколбас! все! так и будет!!!! спасибо Таня и Лена! Вы лучшие!!!!! а уж вместе с Вашим же сценарием Деда Мороза и Снегурочки -  у меня будет "Самый, самый, самый лучший Новый год!!!"

----------

Львовна (07.11.2016), Татьянка (09.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Марина Дудник*,  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Маришечка, СПАСИБИЩЕ тебе огромное за такие, дорогие сердцу слова. Как авторам, нам очень важно мнение коллег, которых мы знаем, как мастеров своего дела и очень уважаем. И когда мастер, пишет, что готов перекроить свою программу на новый лад, дорогого стоит. Пусть каждый Новогодний корпоратив станет "Самым лучшим". С уважением Лена и Таня :Vishenka 33:

----------

Львовна (09.11.2016)

----------


## Dju

Никогда не брала готовые сценарии. Потрепанный, бывалый опыт знает, как они обычно пишутся, в каком качестве, в каком объеме.... :Tu:  Все это навивает грусть! 
Всегда предпочитала сценарии (а вернее сценарный план) прописывать себе сама. 
Но в этом году к корпоративам приходится готовить несколько команд. Время на подготовку катастрофически не хватает. Мозги от волнения и ответственности ушли в саботаж! Тогда решила заглянуть в Сокровищницу.... И о, Боже, какие люди выставили свои работы. Львович с Татьянкой! 
Зная девчат в реальности, испытав их креатив и острый ум "в бою" мозгового штурма, у меня появилась надежда заполучить что-то стоящее! 
Весь вечер отчитываю, прослушиваю треки... Предполагаю, прикидываю как это можно обыграть..... И хохочу! 

Что я могу сказать? Полноценный, просчитанный по времени на 4 блока (я думаю, что там будет даже слишком). Прописаны остроумные реплики, шутки, тонкие подколки, розыгрыши, связки, манки. Умно, азартно, современно, нескучно.... То, чего нам ведущим часто так не хватает! Беру в работу! Все шутки забираю в постоянку.
Цена после прочтения убеждает в целесообразности!  :Victory:  Объем и качество того стоят!

И еще, девоньки, вам НАДО писать!!!

----------

Kley (19.11.2016), Курица (15.11.2016), Львовна (09.11.2016), Татьянка (09.11.2016)

----------


## olga77

Девчонки, спасибо большое,  сценарий классный, а главное универсальный. Главное это мое, близкое мне по духу и в моей манере ведения праздника! СПАСИБО!!! Буду ждать креативных идей, подписываюсь в вашей темке! :062:

----------

Львовна (12.11.2016), Татьянка (11.11.2016)

----------


## девятова

я тоже. наконец-то . добралась до компа и . что я хочу сказать Вам. дорогие Девочки..... взяв в работу вашу "застолочку" и "тост за семью" в принципе в успехе вашей "деточки" я и не сомневалась. :Ok: Что особенно радует, сценарий универсальный и переделав несколько фраз запросто многие моменты можно провести на любом торжестве!!!! :Tender: УМНИЧКИ и ТАЛАНТИЩЕ вы наши!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: . СПАСИБИЩЕ ВАМ еще и еще раз . сомневалась брать ли в этом году новогодники, ведь живем в сельской местности и компании практически повторяются, но , приобретя ваш сценарий, все сомнения рассеялись!!!! я на "коне" и во все оружии!!!!!! :Vishenka 04: УРА, ТОВАРИЩИ!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (12.11.2016), Татьянка (12.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Dju*,  :Blush2: От кого, волнительней ждать отзыв? От "старичков", которые знают тебя сто лет, которые профи с большой буквы. Или "новичков", которые доверяют свою репутацию... От тех и от других!!!!  Праздник не переиграть, и от того, как пройдет мероприятие, зависит будущее- пригласят или нет, еще раз в эту, да и не только в эту, компанию... Сработает ли "сарафан".....  :Aga: 

Юльчик, нам очень приятно, что МАСТЕР твоего уровня, оценил наш труд. :Yahoo: 
 В этом сценарии, каждая фраза, каждая реплика взята не "с потолка", мы так работаем. Это тот текст, который произносим на своих праздниках. То, что близко "синим" людям. :Yes4: 
 Народ пришел отдыхать? Отдыхайте! Не напрягайтесь! Улыбайтесь( но если честно написала бы "гогочите"- "ржите") и получайте массу удовольствия. Без "заумностей" и "сложных словооборотов".  :Blink:  :Vah: 
Каждый игровой блок четко выверен и просчитан. Чтобы не "перетянуть", не потерять интерес, повторюсь: получить удовольствие, и выплеснуть эмоции.
*(Отдельные моменты мы пробовали на свадьбах летом "экспромтом", а в результате "слепилось" новое). :Aga:  :Blush2: 
 А еще очень важно, не опуститься до уровня пола. И это иногда бывает так сложно... Ходить по тонкой грани пошлости и хорошей шутки. 
Вдвойне приятно, что ты это заметила и оценила.  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Львовна (13.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*девятова*, *olga77*, Наташа, Оля, дорогие девочки, огромное спасибо вам от нас с Таней за теплые отзывы! Как здорово, что вы с нами на одной волне :Yahoo:  Приходите к нам еще, мы вам всегда рады :Tender:  :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Анатольевна

Прочитала. Прослушала. Подумала. Сделала выводы. Поняла, что не хочу работать по этому сценарию. Я хочу быть ГОСТЕМ там, где будут работать по этому сценарию!!!
И резюме моё таково:"АФФТАРЫ, ПЕШЫТЕ ИСЧО!!!"
Д.Евочки, вы на 100% подтвердили свою репутацию умных и интеллигентных... хулиганок!))) 
Вы просто спасли мою полностью забитую совершенно не связанными с творчеством проблемами голову... У меня есть надёжный тыл в виде "Самого лучшего дня"!!! 

Да здравствуют Д.Евочки! Да здравствует Львович! Да здравствует Татьянка! Ура!

----------

дюймовка (15.11.2016), Курица (15.11.2016), Львовна (15.11.2016), Татьянка (15.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Прочитала. Прослушала. Подумала. Сделала выводы. Поняла, что не хочу работать по этому сценарию.


 :Blink: ...так же можно инфаркт заработать...миокарда...с вооооот таким рубцом......




> Я хочу быть ГОСТЕМ там, где будут работать по этому сценарию!!!


 :Scare2:  ...отпустило.... УРА!!!! УРА!!!УРА!!!!!





> И резюме моё таково:"АФФТАРЫ, ПЕШЫТЕ ИСЧО!!!"
> Д.Евочки, вы на 100% подтвердили свою репутацию умных и интеллигентных... хулиганок!))) 
> Вы просто спасли мою полностью забитую совершенно не связанными с творчеством проблемами голову... У меня есть надёжный тыл в виде "Самого лучшего дня"!!! 
> 
> Да здравствуют Д.Евочки! Да здравствует Львович! Да здравствует Татьянка! Ура!


 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Бум стараться!!!! Обращайтесь, используйте и получайте кайф вместе с гостями госпожа БОГИНская!!!! Инессочка, спасибо огромное за то, что ты у нас есть. Слова заставляют напрягать извилины, и придумывать чем бы еще порадовать!!! :Victory:

----------

Курица (15.11.2016), Львовна (15.11.2016)

----------


## Леночка - Аленка

здравствуйте, хотелось бы приобрести ваш сценарий! мне надо оплатить на карту его стоимость, потом написать вам в личку?)

----------


## Татьянка

*Леночка - Аленка*,  :flower:  ответили в Л.С.

----------


## ИрихаК

Добрый вечер) Девочки,спасибо огромное за ваш труд.Музыкальное оформление обалденное!!! :Tender:  Сценарий и правда хорош,бери и работай. :Yahoo: Пишите ещё))))  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Львовна (20.11.2016), Татьянка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Nali

Уважаемые  авторы! очень хочу приобрести ваш сценарий. написала вам в личку и очень жду ответа! Спасибо! Наталья.

----------


## Львовна

*Nali*, Здравствуйте, Наташа. Ответила Вам в л.с. :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

*ИрихаК*, Ириночка,  :Yahoo:  ура-ура-ура!!!! Спасибо большое за отзыв! Мы так рады, что наша работа Вам понравилась :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Татьянка

> музыкальная знакомилка «Улыбаемся и машем»


 :Blush2:  Дорогие друзья, это не та же самая "Знакомилка", что и в антресольке. Очень много вопросов в личку по поводу игровых моментов, хочу ответить здесь и сразу всем. Нет. В программе нет того, что мы уже выкладывали. Ну... мне так кажется....вроде бы всё с нуля. :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (21.11.2016), Ураган (21.11.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Присоединяюсь к Тане в сценарии прописаны абсолютно новые , вкусные вещи.Так как я являюсь обладательницей этого клёвого сценария,хочу заверить Вас всё новенькое и застолки,  и игрульки. Которые потом можно одаптировать под многие мероприятия.

----------

Львовна (21.11.2016), Татьянка (21.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Присоединяюсь к Тане в сценарии прописаны абсолютно новые , вкусные вещи.Так как я являюсь обладательницей этого клёвого сценария,хочу заверить Вас всё новенькое и застолки,  и игрульки. Которые потом можно одаптировать под многие мероприятия.


 :Tender: СПАСИБО. Это правда, я уже попробовала на свадьбах. До НГ еще далеко.... а так хотелось "порепетировать" :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------

Львовна (21.11.2016), Ураган (21.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

И я уже кое-что опробовала на корпоративе 175 лет сбербанку :Smile3:  Все на УРА!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Татьянка (21.11.2016), Ураган (21.11.2016)

----------


## khariton8461

Девочки! Сижу, читаю  отзывы и, конечно, не сомневаюсь ни на грамм что сценарий великолепный, потому что вашими материалами уже пользуюсь... и тут , буквально 5 минут назад звонок и меня приглашают провести новогодний корпоротив у учителей! Прям волшебство какое то! Конечно, я хочу приобрести ваш   сценарий, но у меня еще возник такой вопрос: я работаю зав. клубом в небольшом поселке под Ростовом и на новогодний концерт, который проходит прям в новогоднюю ночь (31 декабря в 20.00.) к нам приходит пол поселка. Хоть нас в клубе работает з человека: я, хореограф и мой муж - музыкант, но мы собрали команду молодежи (девочки от 26 и уже замужем и с детьми), которая с удовольствием участвует в наших концертах. В прошлом году даже 3 мужей  привлекли. Мы и артисты и ведущие и дети наши тоже участвуют. А теперь вопрос - можно ли материал из вашего новогоднего сценария использовать на  концерте?

----------

Львовна (23.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Наташа, нам очень приятно, что Вы пользуетесь нашими материалами и интересуетесь новинками! За вопрос- спасибо! Что касается этого сценария- он подходит для корпоративного банкета. Для концерта, увы нет.

----------

digi-digi (21.12.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  ой, как нам нравится, когда пишут отзывы... и не важно где...здесь или в ВК...главное пишут. Ведь, как известно:"Ласковое слово и кошке приятно".  :Tender:  

[img]http://*********net/8531655.png[/img]

Дорогие друзья, СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ за ваши отклики-отзывы на нашу работу. Очень вас всех любим и ценим. Стараемся с каждым разом больше и больше. Идти в ногу со временем. И пусть мы не используем в своих программах проектор...  :Blush2:  Принципиально!!!!! :Ha:  От этого они не проигрывают, а только выигрывают. Наши праздники, вернее праздники по нашим программам- играм-блокам, строятся на "ЖИВОЙ" энергии гостей. :Derisive: 
P.S.  Это ответ всем тем, кто спрашивал :"А есть ли моменты с проектором?". Нет!!! Мы любим гостей, которые дурачатся сами, а не повторяют, как мартышки шутки других.  Телевизор пусть дома смотрят. :Blush2:  ИМХО

----------

galatea681 (03.12.2016), Львовна (24.11.2016), Ураган (25.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

приятные приятности от ведущей Светланы
[img]http://*********ru/12350267.png[/img]

----------

Татьянка (25.11.2016)

----------


## Александрия

Уже ни один год использую материалы дуэта "ДЕвочки", и могу сказать что это 100% бренд...Но в этот раз, прочитав этот Новогодний сценарий, я пришла в неописуемый восторг!!!!!Все настолько продумано до мелочей, что ничего не надо менять и дорабатывать. Готовый сценарий- иди и работай, и конечно зарабатывай немалые деньги( а по другому на новогодних корпоративах не бывает. Обычно многие авторы "грешат" компилятом, здесь же настолько все авторское, грамотное, стебное и самое главное подходящее под мой темперамент ведущей...Мильоны раз, готова Татьяну и Елену расцеловать за такое сокровище!!!

----------

Львовна (05.12.2016), Татьянка (06.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Александрия*, Сашуль, Большое спасибо тебе от нас с Таней!!!! За каждое слово! Так здорово ,что в нашем материале ты  нашла полезное для себя. Пусть все твои мега- праздники продолжают  быть ЛУЧШИМИ! Обнимаем крепко :Tender:   :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Татьянка (06.12.2016)

----------


## Нотя

Сегодня, одной счастливой ведущей стало больше. У меня тоже есть "Самый лучший день", у кого нет - ЗАВИДУЙТЕ!!!!!!!!! Круто, не избито, смешно и главное, мне будет спокойно и кайфово работать этому сценарию. Леночка, Танечка, спасибоооооооо

----------

Львовна (11.12.2016), Татьянка (11.12.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Сегодня, одной счастливой ведущей стало больше. У меня тоже есть "Самый лучший день", у кого нет - ЗАВИДУЙТЕ!!!!!!!!! Круто, не избито, смешно и главное, мне будет спокойно и кайфово работать этому сценарию. Леночка, Танечка, спасибоооооооо


 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33: Вот столько букетиков за добрые слова. Уверена на все 200000000%, что материал из этой программы ты будешь использовать весь сезон. :Victory:

----------

Львовна (11.12.2016)

----------


## Maria23

Дорогие мои девочки!!!Поздравляю вас с рождением нового....ребеночка!Пока качала его, ждала,как новогодний подарочек!Получила....И... хочу сказать,что ваш сценарий меня просто осчастливил.Вы не представляете себе - какие Вы умницы!!!Как всегда понравилось ВСЁЁЁЁЁЁ до последнего слова)))).Блоки на столько универсальны,что счастливым будет не один день,а весь год, и даже не один... Я думаю,что день,когда это сценарий войдет в работу,будет самым счастливым днем для всех окружающих.Девочки-браво!!!!Желаю,чтобы у  вас раскупили его до самого последнего экземпляра. ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД И НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Дорогие мои девочки!!!Поздравляю вас с рождением нового....ребеночка!Пока качала его, ждала,как новогодний подарочек!Получила....И... хочу сказать,что ваш сценарий меня просто осчастливил.Вы не представляете себе - какие Вы умницы!!!Как всегда понравилось ВСЁЁЁЁЁЁ до последнего слова)))).Блоки на столько универсальны,что счастливым будет не один день,а весь год, и даже не один... Я думаю,что день,когда это сценарий войдет в работу,будет самым счастливым днем для всех окружающих.Девочки-браво!!!!Желаю,чтобы у  вас раскупили его до самого последнего экземпляра. ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД И НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33: Спасиииибооооооо от нас огромное!!!! Очень рады, что Вы всегда с нами, и надеюсь, что эта программа полюбится и вашим гостям.

----------

Львовна (20.12.2016)

----------


## digi-digi

Спасибо за "Самый лучший..." САМЫМ ЛУЧШИМ!!!!!!!!!!!
Стооооооолькооооооо материала!!!!!!!! и не просто материала!!!! А ЛУЧШЕГО  материала!!!!практически на целый год хватит!!!!! Для меня важно, что большая часть адаптируется на другие праздники- все универсальное!!!!! Застольная часть! мммммм это что то!!!!! прям вкусняшка!!!!! Элегантные шутки - не избитые выражения! все в точку!!!!! С самого первго слова я просто влюбилась в этот сценарий!!!!! Даже если вы завтра начинаете работать- а сценария нет- берите сегодня- все готово!!!!!!! взял и работай!!!! Успех обеспечен!!! Девчата! в наступающем году хочется пожелать вдохновения! для новых проектов!!! творите и вытворяйте!!!!! благополучия вашим семьям!!!!! От всей души!!!!!! счастья и здоровья!!!!!))))

----------

Львовна (21.12.2016)

----------


## татьяна 73

Девочки, Татьянка и Леночка! Сценарий убойный, ритм, движуха, музыка все понравилось. Вы клевый творческий дуэт. Спасибо. радуйте нас и дальше своими идеями.

----------

Львовна (27.12.2016), Татьянка (29.12.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки, Татьянка и Леночка! Сценарий убойный, ритм, движуха, музыка все понравилось. Вы клевый творческий дуэт. Спасибо. радуйте нас и дальше своими идеями.


 :Blush2: Тёзка, огромное СПАСИБИЩЕЕЕЕЕ за такие слова. Когда к нам приходят первый раз, то очень переживаем... понравится или нет.... подойдет или не подойдет... И вот положительная реакция!!! Так и хочется подпрыгнуть от радости. :Yahoo:  Заходите, заглядывайте, пусть наши маленькие творческие штучки доставляют массу удовольствия!!!! :Grin: ( *каждый подумал в меру своей испорченности)
Пи.Си..... да что я лукавлю.... :Blush2: 
 МНЕНИЕ АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕХ, первый... не первый.... очень важно и волнительно. И СПАСИБО всем нашим ДРУЗЬЯМ, что вы у нас есть и лишний раз поддаете творческих пинков. 
ВСЕХ очень ЛЮБИМ и С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!! :011:  :008:  :022:

----------

Львовна (29.12.2016)

----------

